

IPhone app review shakedown - petewarden
http://lonelysandwich.com/post/420825330/iphoneappreview-shakedown

======
gizmo
Maybe I'm missing something here, but where's the shakedown?

1\. It's $20. In every company I know you can give and accept $20 gifts from
clients and customers without it being considered a bribe.

2\. Paying $20 to have a link to the app store at the bottom of a review is
good value for money. It will encourage impulse purchases, and it doesn't cost
the review site anything.

3\. The email explicitly states that the $20 don't affect the review process.
So you're not paying for a positive review. Why would the review site risk
their reputation by asking for $20 bribes?

4\. You can just say "no thanks", so it's not a shakedown.

Geez, people.

